# emerge --depclean elimina less e dejavu [RISOLTO]

## Massimog

ieri dopo l'aggiornamento ho dato emerge --depclean e mi ha eliminato less e dejavu. è normale, li devo reinstallare ?

ps:se non ricordo male prima avevo aggiornato portageLast edited by Massimog on Fri Dec 23, 2011 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UnoSD

```
emerge -n less dejavu
```

Probabilmente i due pacchetti non si trovavano nel tuo "world file" e quindi se non erano dipendenza di niente li considerava superflui.

----------

## Onip

col nuovo portage è stata cambiata la gestione delle dipendenze. virtual/pager è soddisfatto (anche) da sys-apps/util-linux per cui less non è più considerato necessario. Se lo vuoi lo devi aggiungere al world con i comandi che ti hanno suggerito.

Se cerchi il forum ci sono link e spiegazioni più accurati.

----------

## UnoSD

come mai less non è dipendenza di man?

----------

## djinnZ

non mi ricordo più quale specifico pacchetto richiedeva che less fosse dipendenza di man.

Di suo qualsiasi pager va bene (personalmente preferisco vimpager, per tutto).

Non sapevo che fosse stato rimosso il problema, controllerò dopo le feste.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -n less dejavu
> ```
> ...

 

A volte capita che il depclean voglia rimuovere dei pacchetti (anche) fondamentali per il sistema.

L'importante è controllare sempre prima di eseguire il comando, ed in caso, per l'appunto, effettuare un "emerge --noreplace" per il pacchetto "erroneamente" in rimozione, come ti è stato appunto già suggerito.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Massimog

grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni

offtopic: l'opzione --noreplace evita di reinstallare delle dipendenze se non ho capito male? io per reinstallare less ho usato 

```
emerge sys-apps/less
```

 va bene lo stesso   :Embarassed: 

----------

## k01

si, per less che è molto piccolo in termini di tempo non c'è molta differenza, ma per pacchetti più grandi come libreoffice sarebbe un sacco di tempo sprecato

----------

## Massimog

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> si, per less che è molto piccolo in termini di tempo non c'è molta differenza, ma per pacchetti più grandi come libreoffice sarebbe un sacco di tempo sprecato

 

grazie

----------

